# Here's a good one...



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Murray (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks, I’ve been pondering that question for a while.  It’s just a mater of time until the cartels get into the TP business, probably just as lucrative as their other “business ventures”


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 26, 2020)

love it


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 26, 2020)

I tried to explain it to my wife.
She didn't get it.


----------



## mosparky (Mar 26, 2020)

Finally an explaination that makes sense to me.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 26, 2020)

We are going to need T shirts...

I survived the TPpocalypse


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 27, 2020)

Home cooking a new term to today's younger generation. That's why everything is drive thru.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 29, 2020)

Ha!!  Good one.  And sooooooo true.
Gary


----------

